# Gear Head Question



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not a truck guy. I just want it to start and get me going when I turn the key. So my question is how much truck or SUV do you need to SAFELY pull a trailer without dropping the tranny or overheating or whatever the hell vehicles do. I have a V-8 Jeep Cherokee and a 5.3L V-8 GMC Yukon. Are these man enough to pull a 6x12 Haulmark Enclosed Trailer all over the country? Single axle, if i put the nuts to it I can pick up the tongue myself. Thanks guys.


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a 6x14 enclosed and I pull it with a GMC Yukon 5.7 and it works great with no problem. We have had it fully loaded with 2- 4wheelers and all the decoys. No lack of power.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The rigs you have are perfectly capable for a 12' trailer. Pulling in to a stiff wind or steep hill at higher speeds will still give either rig a good workout though. I would just watch it when the tranny starts shifting up and down violently.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a 6x12 V nose and a 5.3 Chevy. If you are going to pull it "all over the country" I wouldn't recommend it.

The trailer pulls fine when going about 55mph or less. If you try and go any faster the lack of power is definitly noticed and the MPG drops FAST!!! If I go 55 I get about 11-12. If I go 65 I get 8-9MPG and the truck runs about 3000RPM! you can just watch the life ecpectancy of the truck dissapear.

If I had to do it all over again I would get a tandem for sure!!

I am currently looking into getting a diesel.


----------



## waterfowler_07 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 2005 chevy trailblazer with a 275 horsepower 4.2 liter inline 6 and pull a 7x16 tandem axle aluminum h&h trailer fine. I just turn off overdrive and run about 3 thousand rpms and pull about 65 down the highway loaded. I basically hunt level to rolling hill ground though so no big hills! i would think your vechicles would be perfectly capable. Gas mileage wont be the best but you cant justify going out and buyin a new truck for the cost of a couple miles a gallon less.


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

you are fine wth either truck most definately i wouldnt hesitate to pull a skid loader with a half ton ive done it many times and pulled an 18.5 foot lund tyee with an s10 v6 looked funny but did the job on 3 hr trip one way no problems your good with what you have


----------

